# Considering Gatlinberg



## Ann-Marie (May 21, 2009)

I am considering looking for an exchange in Gatlinberg for 7/10.  I see that some of the resorts are 10 miles or so away from the town, while some are right in the town.  Which would you recommend?  We are not golfers, so we are not necessarily looking for the golf course location.  We would like to see the Smoky Mountains, some shopping, some short driving tours, some walking locally.  Thanks


----------



## Tom52 (May 21, 2009)

If you are looking for Gatlinburg and want to be right in town, the choices that come to mind are Gatlinburg Town Square and Crown Park, (if that is still the name of it)  They are side by side and both are reasonable walking distance to many of the downtown restuarants and shopping.  

We own at GTS and walk just about everywhere which saves the hassles of pay parking lots.  Of course, we are in good health and walking is not a problem for us.   You are less than 5 minutes from the entrance to the national park.  The trolley stop is close by in case you want to ride it to more distant locations.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 21, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## tombo (May 26, 2009)

Stay at either Gatlinburg Town Square or Crown Park because those are the only two timeshares that allow you to walk around downtown Gatlinburg without your car leaving the resort. I own at GTS and love it. The resort is older but well maintained and it has both an outdoor and an indoor pool.  When you want to go to the national park, these two resorts are as close as you can get too. About 1/2 mile up the hill begins the roaring forks motor trail through the park with numerouse hikes including at least one to a waterfall. At the bottom of the hill turn left and there is only one more traffic light before you enter the Great Smokey Mountains National Park on your way to Cades Cove, Clingmans Dome, etc.


----------



## mecllap (May 26, 2009)

I don't know about the TS in G'burg, but be aware that traffic there and in Pigeon Forge will be glutted in mid-July; they used to be small mountain towns, without major travelways.  Pay parking is comparatively inexpensive, if you do stay away from town.  If you plan a day trip over the mountains to Asheville to see the Biltmore Estate, leave early in the morning to allow plenty of time; it takes about two hours just to do the audio tour thru the house, and there are lots of other things to do (and a little over 2 hours travel each way).  Downtown G'burg is mostly "tourist trap" stuff anyway -- the aquarium is very good, and lots of fun mini-golf, but if you're interested in the mountains and outdoors activities, you might want one of the more "rural" calm TS's.  It's a beautiful and fun area to visit -- a good mix of everything (which is why it's very busy in summer).


----------



## rachel1998 (May 27, 2009)

For those of you who own at the Gatlinburg Town Square. Can you tell me about the 2 bedroom units? I am scheduled to check in next Friday, 6/5. Do they have washers and dryers? Are they pretty large units? Thanks


----------



## Tom52 (May 27, 2009)

rachel1998 said:


> For those of you who own at the Gatlinburg Town Square. Can you tell me about the 2 bedroom units? I am scheduled to check in next Friday, 6/5. Do they have washers and dryers? Are they pretty large units? Thanks



Depends which phase you are in.  If you know the room number you should know whether or not the unit has a W/D.  For example unit 502, 5 = 5th floor, 0 = phase I, 2 = second unit on that floor in that building.  None of the 2 bedroom units in phase I has W/D in the units to my knowledge.  If your unit is in Phase II it will have either a 1 or a 2 as the middle digit, (there are two building in phase II).  All of these units should have a W/D in the units.

Two bedroom units in phase I are not lockouts.  The second bedroom has two twins and the units sleep 6 total.  The two bedroom units in phase II are lock outs.  The second bedroom has a queen bed, a mini kitchen, and whirlpool tub, fireplace and of course it's own bath.  The is also a sofa sleeper in the second bedroom so the two bedroom units sleep 8.  

The phase I and II units I have been in are in very good condition.  Recent replacement of counter tops with granite and new ceramic tile in kitchen.  The buildings seem fairly quiet, I assume from the concrete construction.

GTS is very convenient if you spend time in Gatlinburg or want quick access to the park.  I have stayed in other timeshares around Gatlinburg and this is the best location for us.  This is why we own there.


----------



## Dave M (May 27, 2009)

Does Town Square have Saturday check-ins? II shows both Fri and Sat, but all I see for II availability and on various rental sites is Fri.


----------



## pieohpah75 (May 27, 2009)

We stayed at the Crown Park (new name is Holiday Inn Club Vacations) and it was about two blocks from downtown. It was great with two small children, easy with strollers! Yes, there is a lot of tourist traps but some good resturants and activities. Smokies Nat'l Park is a short drive from the resort. 

Definitely stay off the main route, after driving for 8 hours from Chicago, we ended up in a two-hour traffic jam from Pigeon Forge into Gatlinburg with small children that did NOT want to be in their car seats any longer. Call the resort and ask for alternate directions. HTH

Dorothy


----------



## tombo (May 28, 2009)

Dave M said:


> Does Town Square have Saturday check-ins? II shows both Fri and Sat, but all I see for II availability and on various rental sites is Fri.



Phase one only has Friday check-ins. Phase 2 has the option of Friday or Saturday check-ins, but most people seem to reserve Friday in Phase 2 also, so the number of Saturday check-ins are limited.


----------



## tombo (May 28, 2009)

rachel1998 said:


> For those of you who own at the Gatlinburg Town Square. Can you tell me about the 2 bedroom units? I am scheduled to check in next Friday, 6/5. Do they have washers and dryers? Are they pretty large units? Thanks




Phase one units don't have washers/dryers in the units, but there are washers/dryers available at the resort. The rooms are good size.

As you walk down the hill from the resort there will be a log cabin pancake house on your right within 100 yards of the resort. They have wonderful breakfasts and this is one of the most popular places to eat breakfast in Gatlinburg. There will be a line out the front door and around the corner, but it moves quickly and you must eat there at least once. 

My favorite restaurant is the Old Mill in Pigeon forge 
http://www.old-mill.com/downloads/map.pdf  . 
Once again always a wait for a table but worth it. You can shop and watch artisans make pottery in the Old Mill Village and they have speakers throughout the shops to call your name when your table is ready. The food is wonderful and the portions are large. No one in my family has ever had a meal there that we didn't love, and we eat there at least two times per week spent in Gatlinburg.

I also enjoy the steaks at The Alamo Restaurant. They serve as fine of a steak as you will get anywhere. It isn't cheap but it is very good. http://www.alamosteakhouse.com/

For Barbque we like Bennet's. http://www.bennetts-bbq.com/ Walk down the hill from the resort to main street, turn left and it is a short walk to Bennetts which is next to the Ober Gatlinburg aerial tram office.

More great food in walking distance is Calhoun's. http://www.calhouns.com/page.asp?id=117  Calhouns is very close to Bennett's and the Ober Gatlinburg tram station on main street.


There are many more great eateries from country, to mexican, to barbque, to fine dining. In fact there are a lot more places to eat than you could eat at in a month of eating every meal out. We eat a lot of suppers and most breakfasts in the room to save money and relax. Be sure to get the directions for the back road to the grocery stores, liquor stores, etc so you don't have to go by way of main street. It will save you a lot of time sitting in traffic jams.

The aquarium is a must see. Dollywood is good for a day or two. There are tons of shows and dinner theatre things to do. The sweet fanny adams vaudeville type show is a lot of fun and you might become part of the show. http://www.sweetfannyadams.com/
Ober Gatlinburg has an aerial tram you can walk to from the resort. Once you get to the top there are rides and indoor ice skating. http://www.obergatlinburg.com/

Then there is the National park with all of it's scenic drives and hikes to waterfalls, overlooks, and wildlife viewing. You could spend your entire week in the Smokey Mountain Nat'l Park and do different hikes each day. Don't miss Cades Cove and go early or late when the deer, turkeys, and bears are most active. Deer will be everywhere in the cove. The roaring forks motor trail directly up the hill from the resort is great and less than a mile from the resort. Turn right out of the parking garage and go straight up the hill. The road will become the Roaring forks trail and the road makes a circle through the park returning to where it begins. The trail to the falls (don't remember the name of the fallsbut it is the only falls hike on this roaring forks) is a good hike. The waterfall here has an overhang so you can actually walk behind the waterfall.

Gatlinburg has it all. There are junky T-shirt shops, outlet stores, craft stores, antique stores, tourist trap shows, putt putt golf, Ripley's Aquarium (Ripleys rides, Ripleys museum etc), live music, people watching, pleasant downtown walks,a theme park, crowds, and the ability to find quiet solitude enjoying nature while sitting next to a babbling brook, waterfall, or on a cliff overlooking the Smokeys..


----------



## service4u (Sep 1, 2009)

*trolly in Gatlinburg*

ride the trolly down the strip.  it's only 25 or 50 cents.  don't remember which
Take the tram to Ober Mountain.


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 2, 2009)

How about Tree Tops resort.  Gold Crown and w/in walking distance to all of the Gatlinburg areas--Dawn


----------



## tombo (Sep 2, 2009)

bccash63 said:


> How about Tree Tops resort.  Gold Crown and w/in walking distance to all of the Gatlinburg areas--Dawn



You have to be in good shape to walk around gatlinburg from Tree Tops IMO. It is 1.8 miles to Bubba Gumps on the parkway one way from tree tops, which means to get to Bubba Gumps and back on foot would be 3.6 miles round trip with hills to traverse (farther to the aerial tram entrance). It is over 6 tenths of a mile from tree tops to the nearest access to the parkway (main street with all the shops which has level walking) which is 6 tenths downhill on the way to the parkway but 6 tenths uphill on the way back after walking around town all day or night. 

The distance from Gatlinburg Town Square to the Parkway (main street in Gatlinburg) where Bubba Gumps is less than 3 tenths of a mile which mean you can walk to Buba Gumps and back in less than 6 tenths of a mile. Bubba Gumps is located next door to the Convention center and within a block or two of the Ober Gatlinburg sky tram, right by the sky needle, Ripleys rides and museum, many restaurants and shops, and GTS is almost directly across the street from the log cabin restaurant.

I have stayed at Tree Tops and it is a nice resort but it is farther from the main drag on the parkway than I want to walk on a consistent basis. Heck sometimes after walking downtown for hours that short walk from the Parkway up a gentle hill back to GTS seems like a mile. For me the only two resorts in Gatlinburg that are close enough to the main drag to walk consistently are GTS and Holiday Inn Resorts (formerly Crown Park). If you like to make long walks up and down hills you could add Tree Tops to the list.


----------



## 1950bing (Sep 2, 2009)

There is only one bad thing about G'burg. The timeshare hawks on the street will not leave you alone ! They are spaced very close to each other and many do not know what no thank you means. Timeshare hawking is the number 1 complaint from tourist.
Go to the woods, it is great !



GO " H O K I E S "


----------



## KevJan (Sep 4, 2009)

Are there any places to get discounts?  Making preparations for our upcoming trip on September 16 and never been there before.  Also wondering how long a drive if we decided to go to Asheville to see the Biltmore Estate?  Thanks.


----------



## donnaval (Sep 4, 2009)

We just got back from the area (not in Gatlinburg, by nearby at Wyndham Smoky Mtns).  We didn't have much luck in finding discounts.  Dollywood online had a special where if you bought your ticket online you got a free meal voucher.  Tennessee Shindig in Pigeon Forge was offering a free buffet dinner at the Wood Grill if you purchased a ticket.  Other than those, most discounts seemed very modest.


----------



## Jon77 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Alamo & Bennetts BBQ Discount*

Anytime we are in Gatlinburg, we always eat at least once at the Alamo and at least once at Bennets BBQ.  Each restaurant has locations in both Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg. Here is a link to discount coupons for both restaurants. 

http://www.alamosteakhouse.com/coupons.html

Jon


----------



## mecllap (Sep 4, 2009)

KevJan said:


> Are there any places to get discounts?  Making preparations for our upcoming trip on September 16 and never been there before.  Also wondering how long a drive if we decided to go to Asheville to see the Biltmore Estate?  Thanks.



It's about 2 - 2 1/2 hours from G'burg to the front of the Estate (if all goes well with traffic).  It can take 20-30 minutes to get from the ticket center to the front door of the house.  If you want to do a specialty tour, allow at 3 hours to get there in time (maybe 3 1/2 depending on the time of year).  It takes about 2 hours to do the basic audio tour of the house (highly recommended), and there are gardens, eating places, the winery, etc.  Be sure to read a lot on biltmore.com to plan your visit.  It's possible to spend two days enjoying the estate, but you can do the "highlights" in 4-5 hours (or do a commando visit without the house audio in maybe 3 hours).  So, it's a long day, but lots of people do it.  (And it's well worth seeing).


----------



## jmd42 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Gatlinburg*

If you stay at Treetops or mountain loft there is a park and ride trolley stop on st.rt. 321. You can purchase a 2.00 ride all day trolley pass at the designated visitors centers. With parking at min. 5.00-10.00 it's a deal. Just stayed at gat town square this summer and enjoyed it. pancake house down the street was nice,but there is a small carry-out right past it on the right which we found out they make breakfast and sandwiches at half the price. ask about the seating out back. Coupons for Alamo steak house are in most of flyer,s at grocery stores. We go for earlybird pricing with coupon. Traffic in gatlinburg can be brutal, but there are backways in and around the main thoroughway. 1 is at light #8 past gts make 2 lefts and drops you off at 321. another is 321 east to crafts circle and just stay going north, will drop off at pigeon forge. third is veterans blvd in pigeon forge just east of 66 a mile or so and will by-pass all the way down to dolly parton light. We have stayed at Treetops, Moutain loft, and gts and enjoyed all equally. We set up  2 ts sales walks 100.00 a piece (like to see new places ) holiday Inn (crown park) next to gts was one of them.


----------



## tombo (Sep 14, 2009)

jmd42 said:


> Just stayed at gat town square this summer and enjoyed it. pancake house down the street was nice,but there is a small carry-out right past it on the right which we found out they make breakfast and sandwiches at half the price. ask about the seating out back. .



Is this the place that was a mexican restaurant? From your description I assume that is where they are located. We used to love the mexican place and their pitchers of margueritas. On the way back up the hill we would stop and have drinks and nachos if nothing else. I hated it when they closed last year.

What is the name of the carry-out place, what type of sandwiches do they make, are the prices reasonable, do they serve beer or mixed drinks, and most importantly is the food good? I love Gatlinburg and it is great when people tell us whether new places to eat are good or bad so we know whether to go or stay away.


----------



## jmd42 (Sep 14, 2009)

*carry-out*

My wife thinks it was called bearland, no bar or serving of alcohol. We were waling past and went in and noticed there was a kitchen in the back. Basic grill and deep fryer. when we came back the next morning my wife ordered eggs sausage and biscuits and gravy and I had a grilled BLT. They obliged when I asked to have it grilled. Very nice couple running the small kitchen. Do not have menu, but they had  a full breakfast menu and many of sandwiches to choose from cold or hot or grilled !!! just ask. Just asked boss and she seems to think there was still a mexican restuarant next door...Off subject---have you tried the BRICK OVEN on 321 by carwash. They have a wonderful pizza and a great baked spaghetti...


----------



## tombo (Sep 15, 2009)

jmd42 said:


> My wife thinks it was called bearland, no bar or serving of alcohol.  Do not have menu, but they had  a full breakfast menu and many of sandwiches to choose from cold or hot or grilled !!! just ask. Just asked boss and she seems to think there was still a mexican restuarant next door...Off subject---have you tried the BRICK OVEN on 321 by carwash. They have a wonderful pizza and a great baked spaghetti...



Thanks. I will check it out the next time I am in Gatlinburg.I hope someone GOOD bought the Mexican Restaurant and that it is re-opened. It was a great place to eat lunch or supper and have a few drinks. I love the Log Cabin for breakfast, but my one time lunch at the Log Cabin was not vey good. Perhaps it was an off day, but I have never been back for lunch to see. 

I have not tried the Brick Oven. Next time in Gatlinburg I will give that a try too. Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## sandcastles (Sep 15, 2009)

We've eaten at the Brick Oven a couple of times.  I loved their baked spaghetti.  Two of us shared an order and couldn't come close to finishing it.


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 19, 2009)

mecllap said:


> I don't know about the TS in G'burg, but be aware that traffic there and in Pigeon Forge will be glutted in mid-July; they used to be small mountain towns, without major travelways.  Pay parking is comparatively inexpensive, if you do stay away from town.  If you plan a day trip over the mountains to Asheville to see the Biltmore Estate, leave early in the morning to allow plenty of time; it takes about two hours just to do the audio tour thru the house, and there are lots of other things to do (and a little over 2 hours travel each way).  Downtown G'burg is mostly "tourist trap" stuff anyway -- the aquarium is very good, and lots of fun mini-golf, but if you're interested in the mountains and outdoors activities, you might want one of the more "rural" calm TS's.  It's a beautiful and fun area to visit -- a good mix of everything (which is why it's very busy in summer).



If you like fudge shops, t-shirt shops, knife stores, and other schlock you will love downtown Gatlinburg.   I go for the mountains, it is breathtaking.  One of my favorite things to do is find a nice picnic area near a stream and have breakfast (or any meal).  Dollywood is close by, though never been.  Downtown Gatlinburg has been taken over by tacky tourist shops, it is painfully overcrowded and a big waste of time.  Do some research before hand so you will know what you want to do, and what you want to avoid.


----------



## Tom52 (Sep 19, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> ....Downtown Gatlinburg has been taken over by tacky tourist shops, it is painfully overcrowded and a big waste of time.  Do some research before hand so you will know what you want to do, and what you want to avoid.



I dunno, there are a lot of nice restuarants in downtown Gatlinburg.  The aquarium is a big attraction as is the Ober Gatlinburg tram.  I agree there is a lot of junk shops I never go in, but I like to go to downtown Gatlinburg in the evening, get an ice cream and listen to one of the free bluegrass concerts they usually have going when I have been there in the past.  I too like the park, for that reason I prefer to stay in Gatlinburg over Pigeon Forge.


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 20, 2009)

Tom52 said:


> I dunno, there are a lot of nice restuarants in downtown Gatlinburg.  The aquarium is a big attraction as is the Ober Gatlinburg tram.  I agree there is a lot of junk shops I never go in, but I like to go to downtown Gatlinburg in the evening, get an ice cream and listen to one of the free bluegrass concerts they usually have going when I have been there in the past.  I too like the park, for that reason I prefer to stay in Gatlinburg over Pigeon Forge.




Everyone has what they like, to be sure.  I do like the Ober Gatlinburg tram, but then Ober Gatlinburg is not _downtown Gatlinburg,_ though I suppose i am splitting hairs.  I like the mountains, they are beautiful, and I like a good restaurant (though you can find good restaurants anywhere), but I am just not a fan of schlock, nor antiquing, nor bluegrass, country/western, 365 day a year christmas shops, etc.  To each his own.  For me, if it weren't for the mountains, I doubt I'd ever go back.


----------

